# Gravel size to large for plants??



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

The gravel I have in my 20H (3 yrs old) tank right now is basically pea gravel ~6mm. My stemmed plants are growing great in this tank, but not my "grasses". My microsword and hair grass are not spreading out very well. Is my gravel size to large for these plants? I was thinking about possibly mixing in Eco-Complete (sand) to the gravel to help out the grasses root. Anyone done a sand/gravel mix? Will this solve my problem? I don't want the mix to be so high in sand that all the mulm stays on the surface of the substrate, so does anyone know a proper ratio of sand:gravel? Any advice is greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

PMD, Welcome to APC  

My advice would to be to get rid of the large gravel and replace it with Eco or Flourite. The recommended gravel size is 2-3mm.


----------

